# Columbian Sky



## DankHobbyist (Nov 4, 2014)

UIs Columbian Sky suppose to taste like peanut butter?


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 15, 2014)

Actually came out tasting awesome.  Tasted wierd premature people are seeming to love it.  Never really densed up though.  I think I harvested it early 60 x mag no good I need hundred.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 15, 2014)

Any of you in northern Cali grow this outside?  When did you guys take  em?   Does some shading make them go much longer?


----------

